# Berlin



## jeffreypc (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone know what kind of shape Berlin is in?? Public docks in? Water levels, ice?


----------



## ohiobowhunter87 (Apr 21, 2016)

I drove by yesterday morning and there was skim ice all over the lake at 9:30 when I came back through at 1:00 it was almost all gone. Not sure of the docks are in though. Water is very low.


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

Drove by today and it was all open. About 6 to 8 feet lower than summer or full pool.


----------



## jeffreypc (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder when they'll bring it back up for spring?


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

They let the rain fill it up. Until it pours for a few days it will stay at that level


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

No snow or ice for a quicker fill up, just like west branch, will need the rains.


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Any idea if the DNR nets are in for the walleye? I was thinking it won't be long.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

There not in. Won't be for at least a month. Fished Berlin and Milton today in the rain. Nothing


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nets are in at berlin from my source that fished the south side this evening


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Freak,
Look for me in a 16.5 ft. Fisher this year. Downsized!


----------



## Chris Cremeans (Feb 24, 2017)

jeffreypc said:


> Anyone know what kind of shape Berlin is in?? Public docks in? Water levels, ice?


As of Feb 19th when I was out there last, There was only one dock available at Park on Bonner Rd. The water was very low


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nets on one side are out. Water is very low has to be at least 8ft low from summertime.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Where are the nets and do they get in the way of fishing?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Where are the nets and do they get in the way of fishing?


the net's are marked with flag or float.


----------



## Tdunne21 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nets are out at berlin. Pretty shallow seen a couple rollers last weekend. Went last night an it was pretty quiet. One or two rollers.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Where are the nets and do they get in the way of fishing?



The nets are off the causeway shore line, plenty of room to fish around them.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

snag said:


> The nets are off the causeway shore line, plenty of room to fish around them.


Thanks, that's what I was wondering


----------



## cowboy888 (Aug 24, 2015)

Fish rolling in February? Wow. Happy snag did you see that. Maybe those fish didn't mark their calendar to know they aren't suppose to start until the end of next month. Lol.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

bigragu said:


> Hi Freak,
> Look for me in a 16.5 ft. Fisher this year. Downsized!


Will do Ed!


----------



## OhioProFisherman (Jan 7, 2016)

DieHard1548 said:


> Any idea if the DNR nets are in for the walleye? I was thinking it won't be long.


The walleye nets are out


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Why did odnr put nets out already? guess they don't go by happysnags calendar! What is wrong with them and those rollers? They just don't understand nature's calender program or that 10 month egg development thing. Dumb biologists and stupid walleye!


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

I went out Tuesday night from 6-10pm didn't see any rollers and the water was chocolate milk colored. The public dock is in though. Wind wasn't bad until you went on the south side of the 224 bridge.


----------

